# New Dodge!



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

2005 dodge ram 2500 (new to me)

shes a beast!
5in pipe all the way back!banks under the hood.
upgraded fuel filter
upgraded trannt cooler
gagues 
5.9l 24v auto
gn in the bed
tinted windows!
and more


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Sharp looking very nice find


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks good! spitting image of my 05 right down to the blacked out hummer rims!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice looking truck Thumbs Up

When do you pick it up? Post pics when you get it.


----------



## NSDOT (Jan 23, 2009)

Super sharp!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

What does gn in the bed mean?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

tuna;1453992 said:


> What does gn in the bed mean?


goose neck,
nice truck looks like the previouse owner took good care of it.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

already picked her up! and yeah the other owner put about $6k in her then took about $4k out before he traded it to the dealership! and left all the wires so i dont have to run any! ha


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice sir.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

*sigh* I'm jealous


----------



## captshawn (Dec 19, 2008)

I like the sticker on the bottom of the tailgate!Thumbs Up


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

captshawn;1454551 said:


> I like the sticker on the bottom of the tailgate!Thumbs Up


i do too!
the one under the back window says toque makes girls smile


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Get rid of that Banks crap and get a Smarty, or wait for EFI Live to be released...you'll fall even further in love...


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

John_DeereGreen;1454851 said:


> Get rid of that Banks crap and get a Smarty, or wait for EFI Live to be released...you'll fall even further in love...


i keep the banks. add the smarty and build the tranny!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Louiso;1455055 said:


> i keep the banks. add the smarty and build the tranny!


You put the Smarty and Banks together, and you'll be building an engine as well...


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Sigh* Looks well cared for....What's the Mileage? 

I'm starting to think a Diesel is all a Dream with these gas prices.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

John_DeereGreen;1456669 said:


> You put the Smarty and Banks together, and you'll be building an engine as well...


Depends on what Banks parts he has under the hood.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

BlackKnight07;1456807 said:


> *Sigh* Looks well cared for....What's the Mileage?
> 
> I'm starting to think a Diesel is all a Dream with these gas prices.


2 things, they will come back down, and when prices go up like this people freak and trade their trucks in. Prices drop like crazy making it a great buyers market. I bought my 04 HEMI 2500 when gas was $4/gallon and stole it, traded it in a year or so later on my wifes Jeep and got back what I bought it for on trade. My friend got an 05 F250 Diesel at the same time and stole it as well.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

its a banks air intake. I will add a chip and a smarty. both small not the big boy ones. not wanting a new motor. but the truck has 158,000 miles on it. and doesnt look anything over 30k


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------

